# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Windows 7 Codec Pack

## tancja

Windows 7 Codec Pack v2.5.0 

*Операционная система:* Windows 7
*Год:* 2010
*Язык (интерфейса):* Английский
*Размер:* 17.27 MB

*Описание:* Windows 7 Codec Pack - пакет представляет собой автоматизированное средство, предназначенное для установки основных кодеков и декодеров. Он не содержит никаких дополнительных проигрывателей и не меняет системные ассоциации файлов по умолчанию. Кроме того, при установке он автоматически удалить популярные кодеки и заменит их собственными из комплекта для обеспечения лучшей совместимости.

turbo.to
 Depositfiles.com

----------


## volodimir

То же ,скорость чуть быстрей (качал отсюда)
http://www.pc-codecs.com/files/codec....5.0.setup.exe

----------


## VAU

*Win7codecs 2.6.3 Final*


*Win7codecs 2.6.3 Final* 


Вышел финальный набор кодеков Win7codecs от разработчиков Vista Codec Package, предназначенный для установки в новой операционной системе Windows 7. Пакет представляет собой автоматизированное средство, предназначенное для установки основных кодеков и декодеров. Oн не содержит никаких дополнительных проигрывателей и не меняет системные ассоциации файлов по умолчанию. 
Кроме того, при установке он автоматически удалит уже установленные кодеки и заменит их собственными из комплекта для обеспечения лучшей совместимости.

Деинсталлируйте прежнюю версию - обновление не поддерживается.

Размер: 23.2 Mb
ОС: Windows 7 (x86/x64)

Скачать 23.20 Мб

----------


## Язон

Как работает может кто поделится?:confused:    
ссылка неликвид

_Добавлено через 18 минут 29 секунд_
Вот рабочая-http://78.108.179.39/download50/5308.53649a51a0fb987fc429330d9e33d73e0_pa1uywdirlg  o11c1/29679/letitbit.net/Win7codecs.v263.exe

----------

